# What Are Your Plans For July 4Th 2010



## spepi

We are heading up to Cold Springs Campground in Weare NH for the holiday weekend. We have our 300BH up there at the associated RV dealer for some warranty work now...its been there since June 12th, and we got word that the parts are not it yet....so it looks like we will be picking it up, using it for the weekend, and dropping it off on Monday on the way home.....


----------



## Nathan

We'll be on Cape Hatteras.


----------



## Scottps

Yosemite!!! We go their every year on July 4th weekend.


----------



## MtnBikrTN

We are heading to the Cherokee National Forest in TN.


----------



## Up State NY Camper

We're having a party, then up to the Thousand Islands for 2 weeks on the 6th.


----------



## BritsOnTour

Mt Rushmore area, camping at Rafter J's: South Dakota.

Ali


----------



## ZHB

Hilton Head Island


----------



## Jelly Donut

Washington, D.C. (Cherry Hill Campground)...Happy 4th to everyone!!


----------



## ember

Limehurst Lake Campground, Williamstown, VT with my sister and her husband







We are ready for it!!


----------



## wolfwood

We're heading to Wakeda Campground in Hampton Falls, NH. tomorrow thru Tues. evening. We don't usually camp on holiday weekends 'cuz all the crazies are out there but, this place is owned by a Professor from the Univ where Kathy works and is really close to home so we can drop the dogs off on our way down to SCUBA dive on the 3rd & 4th . At least we can get out & get camping. In an odd twist of fate, the CG doesn't have a pool (they're VERY close to the ocean ) so we'll probably come home to swim in our own new pool on the 5th & 6th when they're forecasting HOT HOT HOT!!! Not really sure why we're even going ... but, at least, we won't be home looking at laundry & gardening & yard work & house repairs & .....


----------



## Jimmie

Coke Zero 400!


----------



## clarkely

The Beach!!!


----------



## CautiousCamper

Recovering from Iron Maiden concert with my son.








Vacation starts later.


----------



## johnp

Jamie and I will be at Burlingame state park in RI the boat will be at Johnson's Pond for the fourth. Sadly this is the first trip of the year. How this weekends goes will determain the future of camping. Wish me luck.

John


----------



## ember

johnp said:


> Jamie and I will be at Burlingame state park in RI the boat will be at Johnson's Pond for the fourth. Sadly this is the first trip of the year. How this weekends goes will determain the future of camping. Wish me luck.
> 
> John


Wishing you lots of fun and many more trips to come!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

johnp said:


> Jamie and I will be at Burlingame state park in RI the boat will be at Johnson's Pond for the fourth. Sadly this is the first trip of the year. How this weekends goes will determain the future of camping. Wish me luck.
> 
> John


Good luck and give us an update when you get back!


----------



## brownsr4

We just returned from a 10 day trip yesterday and will be headed out on the 9th for a week. Staying home this weekend. Everyone have a wonderful and safe Fourth of July!


----------



## whodey

Heading to Hocking Hills State Park, OH with Fanatical1 and another family, Outbackmac, KyOutback, and my sister's family. Sounds like a small Rally. Happy Independence Day and safe travels to everyone.

Mike


----------



## ember

we have arrived!! We had a cancelation at work this afternoon, the boys hurried up and mowed customers lawns, Seamus and I loaded the Abi-one, at 4:20 we hit the road! We are at The Limehurst Lake CG in Williamstown, VT and if the weekend continues like today you will see a campground recommendation posting on Monday!! When I called to see if we could get in today, since we were scheduled for tomorrow she said not into the site you are scheduled for for the weekend, but there is a site 3 sites down you can have tonight, if you don't mind relocating tomorrow! So we were in like Flynn! My sister and her husband are arriving sometime tomorrow afternoon/evening, so we'll have things ready for relaxing by the time they arrive!


----------



## Juan

Daughters softball tournament in Loveland, CO first part of July and Rocky Mountain National Park/Estes Park, CO for about 8 days at the end of July


----------



## VVRRRMM

We are heading out to Lawsons Landing by Bodega Bay with "Rookie" and his family. Anyone else?


----------



## rsm7

Heading out to East Harbor State Park. Friends of ours are bringing their boat.


----------



## brian j

i'm jealous of everyone's camping plans. we have a big 4th of july party on our farm every year. if you're in north western va/wv pan handle stop on by, there is plenty of room for rv's.


----------



## WACOUGAR

Sitting on a plane for half the day and then sitting on the beach in Falmouth Heights, Cape Cod watching the fireworks!!!

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

WACOUGAR said:


> Sitting on a plane for half the day and then sitting on the beach in Falmouth Heights, Cape Cod watching the fireworks!!!
> 
> Kelly


----------



## jcamp

DW and I will be hiding under our bed with our Aussies


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Staying home, Rick is working Columbia Park. For the past several years we have always celebrated with Jay and Carol, our neighbors. We put a gate in the fence years ago cuz we are great friends. We lost Carol on Dec 24th so this year is different. No party, no gathering. Still can't believe she is gone


----------



## N7OQ

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Staying home, Rick is working Columbia Park. For the past several years we have always celebrated with Jay and Carol, our neighbors. We put a gate in the fence years ago cuz we are great friends. We lost Carol on Dec 24th so this year is different. No party, no gathering. Still can't believe she is gone


Wow that is a bummer to lose a close friend, I hope you Rick and the family have a great weekend. If you lived next to us we would put in a gate too.


----------



## WACOUGAR

N7OQ said:


> Staying home, Rick is working Columbia Park. For the past several years we have always celebrated with Jay and Carol, our neighbors. We put a gate in the fence years ago cuz we are great friends. We lost Carol on Dec 24th so this year is different. No party, no gathering. Still can't believe she is gone


Wow that is a bummer to lose a close friend, I hope you Rick and the family have a great weekend. If you lived next to us we would put in a gate too.
[/quote]

Ditto!!!!!


----------



## TN Campers

Headin to the Tetons, Yellowstone, and Glacier with two other families! We'll spend the 4th, 5th, and at least the 6th getting there.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

N7OQ said:


> Staying home, Rick is working Columbia Park. For the past several years we have always celebrated with Jay and Carol, our neighbors. We put a gate in the fence years ago cuz we are great friends. We lost Carol on Dec 24th so this year is different. No party, no gathering. Still can't believe she is gone


Wow that is a bummer to lose a close friend, I hope you Rick and the family have a great weekend. If you lived next to us we would put in a gate too.
[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

WACOUGAR said:


> Staying home, Rick is working Columbia Park. For the past several years we have always celebrated with Jay and Carol, our neighbors. We put a gate in the fence years ago cuz we are great friends. We lost Carol on Dec 24th so this year is different. No party, no gathering. Still can't believe she is gone


Wow that is a bummer to lose a close friend, I hope you Rick and the family have a great weekend. If you lived next to us we would put in a gate too.
[/quote]

Ditto!!!!!
[/quote]


----------



## Camping Fan

Enjoying a nice relaxing long weekend at home. Well, not TOTAL relaxation, I'll be gone the next two weekends so need to get stuff done around the house this weekend, but I'll get in my share of kicking back and enjoying.


----------



## spepi

the weather is great, pool is great, beer is cold, and the music I have streaming from Pandora on my EVO 4G is awesome. Happy 4th


----------

